# Rough Framing Costs



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think you're under a misconception about the term GC and what it implies. The cost of a GC includes a fee based on the cost of the job. That includes all the trades that are involved and what they are doing. If the house costs $175,000 to enclose, the GC might charge a 20% fee for the job. Or 30%. The more complicated the job, the higher the fee.
At least, that's the way I do it.
Ron


----------



## RINAIL (Mar 24, 2008)

ron6519.... thanks for your reply.... I'm under no misconceptions (at least I don't think I am)... I understand cost plus, fee based...etc.. Most contractors, I've been talking with are cost plus 15 -18%..... I'm aware that "GC's", if they don't have their own crew, sub out the rough framing aspect of the job. 

if anyone can suggestion how a rough framing crew determines the cost of the labor... is it by the square foot... and if so...is it square foot of the foot print by each individual floor's sq footage... or is it individual wall square footage.

Thanks again for any insights and help.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

They do it by studying the plans. There is no framer in his right mind that is going to quote a job simply based on SF, with no plans.

Here's the complete formula to obtaining a framing price quote:

(Qualified Framer or GC) + Plans = Price to frame.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"if anyone can suggestion how a rough framing crew determines the cost of the labor... is it by the square foot... and if so...is it square foot of the foot print by each individual floor's sq footage... or is it individual wall square footage'
Bottom line is that you need plans to determine actual cost. Theoretical cost of a theoretical structure is of no use to you. It could actually get you in financial trouble.
Ron


----------



## darylbrands (Mar 25, 2008)

Determining a Home Floor Plan and planning is needed Prior to your Framing Estimate.

Your Local Home Builders Association may have the average dollar amount per square foor for building homes in your area if that helps. 
The Plan's Layout Determines the square footage dollar amount.


----------



## nickkorak (Apr 1, 2011)

RINAIL said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum.
> 
> ...


 I am a framer in nw ohio. Our prices range from 3.50 to 8.00 a foot($1.50 for garage) depending on the house. So if you figured it 5.00 a foot, labor would be $13000(for a 2600 sqft home). that includes setting all windows and ext doors and tyvek. Vinyl siding runs about $65 a sq(average house around for that size of home would usually run between $1800 and $2200) the roofer runs about the same, $65 a sq,( average house that size 1600 to 2000) I am sure thinigs are different up there, but I thought i'd just let you know how we priced things. hope that helps a little.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Basic sq. ft. pricing is for real estate agents... and very hungry carpenters. :thumbdown: You guys would have loved the old days when I was a super for U.S.Home. The rate for framers was 63 cents a sf. Yes, I said CENTS.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

At 63 cets you must be talking piece work for framing the walls but not framing the whole house. A 1500 sq' house would be $945 which would be right for framing, plumb and line of the walls. I do $3.60 on a single story basic house not including materials.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

havalife said:


> At 63 cets you must be talking piece work for framing the walls but not framing the whole house. A 1500 sq' house would be $945 which would be right for framing, plumb and line of the walls. I do $3.60 on a single story basic house not including materials.


 
I think Willie T was speaking to a rate from the past, not current time.


----------

